# Introducing....Sonic 'Bob' Pesto



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pesto isn't here yet, so y'all just sit back down.

pooka sent me a pic, tho and seemed to love the name Sonic so much...then rivoli put in her two cents...so...here's Sonic Bob Pesto:










Isn't he just the cutest??!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

AH YOU EVIL! lol hahahahahahah

He is such a cutie though *sigh*
I will never stop loving that little hedgie grandchild of mine.

...even after he poops on me...


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cutie !! Hahaha. . So thats grandchild from pooka?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, pooka received a gift of a male hedgehog named Napoleon, who promptly had babies. This was about six months ago...if you check out this thread, you'll get the whole story:

viewtopic.php?t=9029


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

*sits back down in chair* Dang. But...

Ahhhhhh so cute! How long until he officially comes home?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

LOVE HIM!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

He's very cute! Were did the name Bob come from?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura...this weekend...hopefully Saturday!!! sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... :mrgreen: 

hedgiegirl....rivoli had a psychotic break or something and dreamed that his name would be Bob. :roll: She also came up with Wilbur...sigh...she needs help.

NOT gonna happen. :twisted: We need to meet him and spend some time with him before we decide if we're going to change his name, never mind to what. :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

MissC said:


> hedgiegirl....rivoli had a psychotic break or something and dreamed that his name would be Bob. :roll: She also came up with Wilbur...sigh...she needs help.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol I love Rivoli, she's hilarious and Henry... oh my how I love Henry let me count the WAYS! he's so cute and I just wanna steal him. I wanna steal him, and make him mine, and love him, and keep him, but I can't.... So I dream of it and it makes me happy 

... after re-reading that for errors I think I might need help too


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Funny you should mention that, pooka, the other name that's being tossed around here is George...cuz i can love him and pet him and feed him and play with him and call him George.

Sigh.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

GEORGE BOB!  

& MissC, just b/c you didn't come up with the cool & amusing hedgie name...no need to be snarky!  :lol:  :lol: 

Pooka -  Henry is available for viewing/tours/snuggling any time!  :twisted:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

You guys are ridiculous!
SB Pesto (sounds like a brand name) is pretty darn cute! So excited for you!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Wilbur! If Rivoli dreamed his name will be Bob, then you should listen to her. You don't want to mess with her and her long-eared beast! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Good Lord...it's contagious.

There will be no Bob, Wilbur, George or Sonic re-names. :roll:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Saturday! Ah! So soon! And that means even more pictures soon... :twisted:

Also, one more (very quiet) vote for Wilbur! Heeehehee


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh for Pete's sake... :roll:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Wilber!  Although I think S.B. Pesto sounds very dignified.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Can HIV (Human Insanity Virus) spread over the Internet?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh most definitely!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

S.B. Pesto the third... now he needs a monocle...


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love how smart you all are! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

MissC will catch on eventually!  

& Pooka - a wee monocle would be so freakin' cute! EEEEEE! i want one for Henry now too!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PS...i think he needs a prefix:

Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George III

...has a nice ring, no?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

i can hear your eyeballs hitting the back of your head all the way over here, MissC. :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
OH...MY...GOD.

Why...why...WHY...did I open my big pie hole and say anything?
Why? What is wrong with me? I must be catching the virus, too... :shock:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I mean, he's gotta have a profession, so why not:

Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George III, Esq.?

Then he can at least help you fill out the proper documentation for all those names!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

thump thump thump thump thump thump
(my forehead hitting my desk over and over)


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

We all had the bug from the start. don't kid yourselves lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think that Rivoli needs to get 2 more hedgies & name them Bob & Wilbur. (I know that will bring her up to 7!)
And personally, I love the name Pesto. It just goes with so much!
Presto! He made a mess-to. He sleeps on your breast-o. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

thump thump thump thump thump
i am trying hrd not to freak...i am doing my best-o.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> And personally, I love the name Pesto. It just goes with so much!
> Presto! He made a mess-to. He sleeps on your breast-o. :lol:


HAHAAHAHAHAHA

You just made me choke on my yogurt, PJM!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Please don't encourage her. :twisted: 

Or I will start calling her pest-o.
bahahahahahaha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Maybe we should have a name contest-o!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

this is awesome! i love it! 

happy dance! :twisted: :roll: 

& PJ - i agree, i need 2 more hedgies!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

if we're not careful, MissC's gonna write a naming manifest-o! :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Not yet: after all this I need a rest-o. :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i have a knee-jerk reaction to the word 'Sonic' but whatever makes you happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Presenting...Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George III, Esq.?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
LMAO!!!
PJ...you have out-done yourself this time!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

(but I'm still not naming him Sonic, Bob, Wilbur or George or anything with a title)


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

He's adorable! He reminds me of my Juju with those white visor quills. Juju has 5 right along the edge and they look like he has his hair highlighted LOL.

Good luck with you new baby and tell Snarf to be a good big brother. No teaching the baby his Snarfy ways!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AWWWW Pesto is so cute! I'm sure whatever name you choose will fit perfectly!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually really like the name pesto! But I bet once you have him for a bit you'll find the perfect name, just like you did for snarf.

Did you post pictures of the pesto palace? That sounded awesome


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my god, PJ, I love your picture!!! MissC, you have to get pesto sonic bob wilbur whatever a tiny top hat and monocle when he arrives! :lol: 

I think we should all name new baby hedgies by committee from now on. :ugeek:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
OH...MY...GOD.
:shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree, a monocle is a must! :lol: The only thing he needs now is either one of those bicycles with the huge front wheel or a snazzy walking cane to twirl around.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He could be a Pesto Von Thornberry


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I love that show "The thornberries" so awesome.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PJM said:


>


Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George von Thornberry III, Esq. :twisted:  :twisted:

PJ-this is outstanding!

MissC-yes, he must have a top hat & monocle - toute suite! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

As I tentatively scrolled down the new posts, I somehow foolishly thought this might have all been forgotten but no...there it was...and Rivoli was the last to post to boot.

Sigh.

There will be no Sonic, Bob, Wilbur, George, von Thornberry orany similar names and no titles of any kind.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

c'mon...you are not surprised!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He needs a family coat of arms to go with that name... something with basil leaves and gold rings!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya know, what you do for one, you have to do for the other.

Snarf needs a title too. 

Don't want him to feel left out.
:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Shush, MomLady!!!  

You'll get them all started all over again...look what happened with "Pesto"...God only knows what they will do with "Snarf"...

I shudder to think. :?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> Shush, MomLady!!!
> 
> You'll get them all started all over again...look what happened with "Pesto"...God only knows what they will do with "Snarf"...
> 
> I shudder to think. :?


 :twisted: :lol:


----------

